# Two younger grandkids



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well it seems we have two grandkids

Mon and tues 

We think on Tuesday we'll do Sea life

I'm so out of touch 16.50 per ticket, adults and children ,if booked on line, much more if booked on the day:frown2:

So that's Tuesday , what about Monday?

It's the weather, if it's pouring down what can we do?

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

How about making a cake or a pie at home Sandra?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

They are not a chip off the old block kev

They wouldn't be interested

Although Edward loves maths and would be more than happy to snuggle up with his grandad and work out algebra or logarithms ad in fiinitum 

Harriet well she's at that funny age, as am I

Entered that age so long ago with my own kids, then again with my older grandkids

So now I've been there done that

And we eye each other up thinking:wink2:

Sandra:grin2:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

You say they would not be interested, but have you suggested that they make their fav cake. be prepared to have a huge mess and let them do all the messy work.

cabby


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Are they ever bored? Kids these days seem to have their days organised for them. I was reading an article about how good it is for kids to just "be". To not be organised by adults. They need to let their minds wander. Of course we used to let our bodies wander all over the place too but stranger danger has now put a limit on all that. Such a shame 
Perhaps you could give them a room each with some bits of kit like books and puzzles and craft stuff and just let them "be". They can come and join in with you if they wish or visit each other if they wish (subject to permission of course). Or, they could just vegetate and let their brains have a day off.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Seen no mention of ages so can't think of owt else


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

They both have tablets and to be fair will spend the day on them 

Just feel that they should do something more, but with this incessant rain it needs to be indoors

Otherwise we could go out for lunch in the pub at Burrs Park, the river at least should be in full spat !!!!!

They are 9 and 10

Think this nonstop rain is getting to me, where's our summer 

Sandra


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Sneakers and swimwear and tell them to wash the van.Or take them down the swimming pool for a session of exercise, while you relax with a coffee and cake.00

cabby


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Albert's taken them to the Science Museum, Manchester, then for lunch

Tickets booked for Sea World tomorrow 

Ive stayed as Young Albert's due home at 3.45pm, and I need to make the tea for the 5 of us 

Thanks to all for suggestions

It's still raining :crying:

Sandra


----------



## Jmdarr (Oct 9, 2013)

you are taking on to much Sandra don't make yourself I'll.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

"Of course we used to let our bodies wander all over the place too but stranger danger has now put a limit on all that".

The world hasn't changed, just our perception of it.

That's the real sad part.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes, I always remembered as kids being out all day playing in the school hols 

It also remember it was constant sunshine which it couldn't possibally have been!!

Times have changed, the schools around here don't actually finish till Friday, these two are at the grammar school, so friends are dispersed over a wide area

Still they enjoyed the science museum, the cotton machines were working and the noise was deafening, and people used to work in that environment 

Off to Sea Life today, I've never been there and as long as there isn't masses of steps it will be fine
By booking a time slot the tickets reduce to 12.50 each, so I must get on as wended to leave here at 9.30 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Loved it

Loved the fish, reminded me of the times I snorkled on reefs

The walk to the food hall was relentless 

passed through China town and could well have settled there for a meal,it wasn't really suitable for them , but no we battled

On to the food hall where they decided they wanted a subway

And the long treck back

Bloody hell we are getting old:crying:

They even ran up the opposite escalators 

The down ones:surprise:

But we had a good day, a good evening meal and now they have gone home

Thank goodness:smile2:

Sandra


----------

